# Where is my external temp sensor?



## AndrewandShirley

The temp sensor indicates below freezing and is clearly wrong. But where am I likely to find the sensor?


----------



## Chudders

Got the same problem qith my temperature sensor. Readings way out. Got a Euramobil with similar cbe guage. When you find it let me know what it looks like. Sorry can,t be more help
Dave


----------



## jonse

*temp senser*

Is this similar to a car one as these are usually on the wing mirros just a small black blob underneath not cheap to replace i believe


----------



## DaveJM

The external temp sensor on my Hymer is located near the steps to the habitation door. It is a wire hanging down with a small sensor on the end.

However there is also a temp gauge on the dashboard, merc sprinter chassis and the sensor for that is underneath the front bumper.


Regards


David


----------



## JockandRita

Thanks to AndrewandShirley for asking the question, and thanks to DaveJM for providing the answer. 

For some years now on our Hymer, the external temperature reading has always been -21 degrees, until winter sets in, whereupon the reading becomes more accurate. Next time I drag her (the MH :wink: ) out of storage, I'll be having a quick hunt for that dangly piece of wiring. 

I'll probably give the step retraction micro switch a bit of liquid maintenance too, whilst I am under there.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

